# Cpl



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Can an archery hunter carry a hand gun (concealed) will hunting?


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes you are allowed to carry with a cpl while you are archery hunting. The gun most remain concealed. If you are stopped by a CO for a license check, for example, you most tell him/her you are carrying.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes with a CPL. 

Nothing in the law that states gun must remain concealed.. You can not use the pistol to take game. Yes, a CO is a law enforcement officer thus must disclose if carrying a pistol.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.migunowners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=105252

Check out this thread, it states clearly in the 2010 hunting handout/reg. book that a person CAN NOT carry a firearm of any type except under the authority of ones cpl. But some stated and have posted cite where the law HAS been changed-changed AFTER the 2010 book was printed. I want to believe them but I sure don't want to be the test tube baby on this one.


----------



## Bobbarker (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, you can carry with a CPL, however, it must remain concealed. If you are on private land, state law provides for you to openly carry it, however, game law states that it can only be carried under the CPL, or Concealed. It's a sticky subject, where two laws conflict. Best bet, keep it concealed, even on private land.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Why would you want to carry one ? Bud


----------



## karl (Oct 21, 2009)

To those that say it must be concealed- Please cite the reg/law/rule so that we may read it. Respectfully, I beleive you are mistaken. No need to conceal. There is nothing in the law that says you must conceal. A CPL is your authority to carry while bow hunting. Doesn't, TMK, say you must conceal.

Crowhunter, I can't speak for the OP but I don't go anywhere without mine. There's plenty of bad guys in the woods too.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Rasher, 
I am going to stand by my above post and what is listed in the hunting guide. Must have CPL. 
------------------------------------
I did read that one when the law was changed. The DNRE needed to address the laws/rules to allow for carry with CPL . They did this with the listed statute. Plus as stated on MGO, "Who wants to be a test case"? 

MCL 324.504(6) The department shall not promulgate or enforce a rule that prohibits an individual who is licensed or exempt from licensure under 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.421 to 28.435, from carrying a pistol in compliance with that act, whether concealed or otherwise, on property under the control of the department.

I see this as:
A-"Who is licensed" that is clear and would be a CPL holder.
B-" exempt from licensure". This would be a Police Officer or others that do not need a CPL.

While I might be wrong (Have been before) I would rather post on the safe side to prevent someone from having to "Be a test case". I am going to do more digging into this one..


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

If you are the land owner you can conceil without a CPL. Just don't leave the property. Open carry is legal in Michigan too. You may take small game with it with a small game license FROM THE GROUND. Do not use it while in the tree unless it is for self defense. If a C.O. approaches you, Let him know you have it ASAP or be prepared to be arested.
Good hunting and be safe.


----------



## karl (Oct 21, 2009)

While open carry is legal in Michigan, open carry OR concealed carry while bowhunting during the bowhunting season is illegal except as exempted by statute (ie LEO etc..) or under the authority of a CPL. That pertains to private property or public. Malainse laid it out very clearly. It's also in the MCL and your hunting guide. Remember, just because you think it should be one way or another doesn't make it so. Sure, you can conceal carry without a CPL on your property if you want, just don't do it while bowhunting. Further, carrying a pistol wiothout a CPL while bowhunting and then producing a small game license and saying 
"See, I'm small game hunting too." will get you a ticket or worse. Go ahead and do it if you want, let us know how it works out if you get stopped.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

I pulled this from the other site, lets see if I got it to work.Only the first 5 or so lines are mine the rest is someone posting said law and its change.

Originally Posted by *Rasher*
_Wildlife Conservation Order 3.101
(5) Subject to section 43510, subsections (2) and (3), of part 435, as amended, hunting and fishing licensing, natural resources and environmental protection act, 1994 PA 451, as amended, MCL 324.43510, during the open bow and arrow season, a person hunting deer with a bow and arrow or a crossbow shall not possess or carry afield a pistol, revolver, or any other firearm unless the person is properly licensed to hunt deer with a firearm and is hunting in an area open to firearm deer hunting. 


This does not apply to those with/carrying CC with a CPL.

When you are hunting the "LAWS" are different for some things when the "managing powers that be" are the DNR._

http://legislature.mi.gov/doc.aspx?mcl-324-504


Quote:
NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION ACT (EXCERPT)
Act 451 of 1994


324.504 Department of natural resources; rules for protection and preservation of lands and property; duties of department; report; applicability of subsections (2) and (3) to commercial forestland; certain rules prohibited; orders; violation as civil infraction; fine.
Sec. 504.

(1) The department shall promulgate rules to protect and preserve lands and other property under its control from depredation, damage, or destruction or wrongful or improper use or occupancy.

(2) Subject to subsection (4), the department shall do all of the following:

(a) Keep land under its control open to hunting unless the department determines that the land should be closed to hunting because of public safety, fish or wildlife management, or homeland security concerns or as otherwise required by law.

(b) Manage land under its control to support and promote hunting opportunities to the extent authorized by law.

(c) Manage land under its control to prevent any net decrease in the acreage of such land that is open to hunting.

(3) Subject to subsection (4), by April 1, 2010 and each year thereafter, the department shall submit to the legislature a report that includes all of the following:

(a) The location and acreage of land under its control previously open to hunting that the department closed to hunting during the 1-year period ending the preceding March 1, together with the reasons for the closure.

(b) The location and acreage of land under its control previously closed to hunting that the department opened to hunting during the 1-year period ending the preceding March 1 to compensate for land closed to hunting under subdivision (a).

(4) Subsections (2) and (3) do not apply to commercial forestland as defined in section 51101.

(5) This section does not authorize the department to promulgate a rule that applies to commercial fishing except as otherwise provided by law.

*(6) The department shall not promulgate or enforce a rule that prohibits an individual who is licensed or exempt from licensure under 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.421 to 28.435, from carrying a pistol in compliance with that act, whether concealed or otherwise, on property under the control of the department.*

(7) The department shall issue orders necessary to implement rules promulgated under this section. These orders shall be effective upon posting.

(







A person who violates a rule promulgated under this section or an order issued under this section is responsible for a state civil infraction and may be ordered to pay a civil fine of not more than $500.00. 

MCL 324.504(6) CLEARLY States that none of DNR's laws apply to handguns carried in accordance with the laws (Meaning registered and carried openly without CPL, or Registered and carried openly or concealed WITH CPL).

In case you're wondering, Opinion #7123 no longer applies.


Quote:
Editor's Note: After OAG No 7123 was released, 2004 PA 129 and 130 were enacted into law, effective June 3, 2004. These acts amended MCL 324.504, 324.43510, and 324.43516. Under MCL 324.504(3) as amended, the Department of Natural Resources "shall not promulgate or enforce a rule that prohibits an individual who is licensed or exempt from licensure under 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.421 to 28.435, from carrying a pistol in compliance with that act, whether concealed or otherwise, on property under the control of the department." MCL 324.43510(2) as amended provides: "This act or a rule promulgated or order issued by the department or the commission under this act shall not be construed to prohibit a person from transporting a pistol or carrying a loaded pistol, whether concealed or not" if certain specified circumstances apply. MCL 324.43516 as amended specifies that its provisions are subject to MCL 324.43510. Accordingly, OAG No 7123 has been superseded by subsequent legislation


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Here everyone can read the thread in its entirety.
Sorry I already posted the link....edit

and can follow all the sub links some are very helpfull.

And M, I see it the same way as you 110%


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

karl said:


> While open carry is legal in Michigan, open carry OR concealed carry while bowhunting during the bowhunting season is illegal except as exempted by statute (ie LEO etc..) or under the authority of a CPL. That pertains to private property or public. Malainse laid it out very clearly. It's also in the MCL and your hunting guide. Remember, just because you think it should be one way or another doesn't make it so. Sure, you can conceal carry without a CPL on your property if you want, just don't do it while bowhunting. Further, carrying a pistol wiothout a CPL while bowhunting and then producing a small game license and saying
> "See, I'm small game hunting too." will get you a ticket or worse. Go ahead and do it if you want, let us know how it works out if you get stopped.


 I would have to disagree here. I think you can CCW anywhere / anytime on your own property as long as alcohol isn't involved. You had better not fire it while bowhunting unless your protecting your life or that of others. If you do fire it, you had better have a license for the "IN SEASON" game you shot at and be following the rules and regs for that particular season. Keep in mind most game animals can not be hunted from an elevated position.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Whitetail1 said:


> I would have to disagree here. *I think you can *CCW anywhere / anytime on your own property as long as alcohol isn't involved. You had better not fire it while bowhunting unless your protecting your life or that of others. If you do fire it, you had better have a license for the "IN SEASON" game you shot at and be following the rules and regs for that particular season. Keep in mind most game animals can not be hunted from an elevated position.


Unless the law can be found to back up this statement, some may "*think*" you're correct.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

While Bow Deer Hunting you can not conceal carry unless you have a CPL or are Law Enforcement. Regardless of private property or not....and don't try the small game thing, the DNR aren't total morons...

I'm not sure about open carry so won't comment....


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

just took the class two weeks ago and was told you could only carry while bowhunting with a cpl and as far as I know a cpl is for concealed carry only for open carry you dont need a license and therefore you wont be exempt from game laws. if you are targeting deer with a bow and have a firearm on you I would keep it concealed and have a cpl, anything else would be taking to big of a chance for me. also if you shoot small game with your pistol you better have hunter orange on.


----------



## karl (Oct 21, 2009)

Ever since the original state constitution was written, around 1835-37, you could carry a pistol openly with certain. Fast forward to the modern world and you find certain restrictions placed on an OCer who does not have a CPL such as PFZs and times such as in the woods during bow season. A CPL give you the authority to conceal a pistol, it does not mandate it. With a CPL you may carry openly or concealed. In addition, a CPL holder may carry in most of those PFZs but must OC while there. During bow season a person without a CPL may not carry a pistol in the woods, public land or private. A person with a CPL may carry concealed or openly during bow season but may not hunt with said pistol. Again, there is no mandate to conceal. It's all in the MCLs which are hard to read.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Spoke with a CO. The only way you can carry a pistol while bow hunting for deer during the archery only season on private or public land is with a cpl. The gun must remain concealed. You must let the 
CO know you are carrying if you are stopped by them.


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yamirider said:


> Spoke with a CO. The only way you can carry a pistol while bow hunting for deer during the archery only season on private or public land is with a cpl. The gun must remain concealed. You must let the
> CO know you are carrying if you are stopped by them.


Ask your CO this scenario. If you are archery hunting deer AND targeting squirrels with valid licenses for both "FROM THE GROUND", can one carry a rim fire pistol and a bow? Obviously not many, if anyone, would do such a thing but it would be interesting to know their play on this ruling.


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

tallbear said:


> Unless the law can be found to back up this statement, some may "*think*" you're correct.


I have spent many o hour talking very candidly with C.O.'s in my area and it's very apparent they will take into consideration the person involved, their history with the department in regards to violations and make a good common sense decision on issues like this. I'm sure it has a lot to do with the attitude of the hunter towards the C.O.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Crowhunter said:


> Why would you want to carry one ? Bud





karl said:


> ..........................................
> 
> Crowhunter, I can't speak for the OP but I don't go anywhere without mine. There's plenty of bad guys in the woods too.


Rarely leave home without it.
After 30 years plus it's become a habit like your wrist watch or wallet.
Never needed it, but you never know.
Not just bad guys; But an aggressive coyote or ferrel dog pack in the forest, a Pit bull on the neighbors child, any number of other situations where it's better to have one than not.

Even wild boars/pigs, and now alligators...but that's another couple threads elsewhere, :lol:


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

The reason I asked the question was that i was sitting in my tree stand and had three coyotes pass within 20 yards. They have been working over a deer carcass near where I have my stand. Being out there with only a bow walking in the dark I felt the need to have my pistol ready.


----------



## Stix (Oct 10, 2008)

Most leo's and co's do not know the gun laws. MSC trumps all ordinances or laws prohibiting carrying in all but a few places. Some places like schools and bars need to be open carried but you must have a CPL. 

You can go far more places having a CPL and open carrying than with it concealed 

sent using tappatalk davisburg


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yamirider said:


> Spoke with a CO. The only way you can carry a pistol while bow hunting for deer during the archery only season on private or public land is with a cpl. The gun must remain concealed. You must let the
> CO know you are carrying if you are stopped by them.


Yamirider has the correct answer.

I see a lot of job security for LEOs with many of the other comments.:evilsmile


----------



## Stix (Oct 10, 2008)

What we see and what is are very different things laws are very dark in these areas

sent using tappatalk davisburg


----------



## Stix (Oct 10, 2008)

As having the CPL gives you a lot less restrictions on OC. Just get a CPL makes it all a lot easier  Its not hard to partly cover it then its concealed. Just a shirt partly covering the gun is concealed.

sent using tappatalk davisburg


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

boehr said:


> Yamirider has the correct answer.
> 
> I see a lot of job security for LEOs with many of the other comments.:evilsmile


Except for that fact that he states it must be concealed. . . There is NO law stating that the pistol MUST be concealed. .


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

duckhunter382 said:


> just took the class two weeks ago and was told you could only carry while bowhunting with a cpl and as far as I know a cpl is for concealed carry only for open carry you dont need a license and therefore you wont be exempt from game laws. if you are targeting deer with a bow and have a firearm on you I would keep it concealed and have a cpl, anything else would be taking to big of a chance for me. also if you shoot small game with your pistol you better have hunter orange on.


For Open carry you do not need a CPL, but illegal to carry during archery season without a CPL. . .

from the DNR website. . 

Archery Deer Seasons
During the archery deer seasons, it is illegal to carry afield a pistol, revolver or other firearm while bow hunting for deer.

Exceptions: This prohibition does not apply to pistols carried under authority of a concealed pistol license or properly carried under authority of a specific exception from the requirement of a concealed pistol license. However, a concealed pistol license does not authorize the individual to use the pistol to take game except as provided by law.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37706-31578--,00.html

While archery hunting, if the pistol is used, it better be in self defense. The moment you take it out to shoot at any animal, not self defense, you no longer fall under the CPL statue, and would now be under hunting guidelines, thus making it illegal.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I myself will be glad when ALL of the gray areas of the CPL laws are cleared up (In the hunting guide) and wrote in such a way that you dont need to be a lawyer to understand them.
7-8 years ago I could ask 5 different COs this question... In the hunting guide it states while deer hunting your pistol must be carried in plain view? With myself now having a CPL which says I HAVE to conceal the weapon, what do I do???
I could get up to 5 different answers to that question. COs, State Police, County Sheriffs all had different views of the law. It got to the point that I didnt even carry my pistol during deer hunting season.
I talked to a CO when I first got my CPL asking about carrying during Deer Hunting season. That CO came unglued and told me if he caught me with a loaded pistol in my truck during Deer Hunting Season he would arrest me! I wish I would have got that COs name! I called at the time then John McBain the Jackson County Prosecuting Attorney. Mr McBain told me that the CO was wrong in what he told me. Mr McBain said it would take some time to clear up all the laws with the new CPL. I never dreamed lawmakers would still be working on these and other issues still today...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Moose57 said:


> I myself will be glad when ALL of the gray areas of the CPL laws are cleared up (In the hunting guide) and wrote in such a way that you dont need to be a lawyer to understand them.
> 7-8 years ago I could ask 5 different COs this question... In the hunting guide it states while deer hunting your pistol must be carried in plain view? With myself now having a CPL which says I HAVE to conceal the weapon, what do I do???
> I could get up to 5 different answers to that question. COs, State Police, County Sheriffs all had different views of the law. It got to the point that I didnt even carry my pistol during deer hunting season.
> I talked to a CO when I first got my CPL asking about carrying during Deer Hunting season. That CO came unglued and told me if he caught me with a loaded pistol in my truck during Deer Hunting Season he would arrest me! I wish I would have got that COs name! I called at the time then John McBain the Jackson County Prosecuting Attorney. Mr McBain told me that the CO was wrong in what he told me. Mr McBain said it would take some time to clear up all the laws with the new CPL. I never dreamed lawmakers would still be working on these and other issues still today...


Where does your CPL state that you HAVE to carry concealed? it doesn't. . . .because it is not a requirement/law. . . 

If you do NOT have a CPL, it has to be in plain view. . not in plain view(comcealing it) would be illegal without a CPL. . . 

Since you DO have a CPL, you can carry it however you please. . in your boot, or strapped to your chest if you like. . 

For anyone who thinks different. . show me a LAW that states it Must be concealed. . . I dont expect anyone to show one. .


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Outdoor Mike,
I can agree with what your saying to a point. However when you take the CPL class they will beat it into your head that the weapon you carry must be concealed while your carry it. The Branishing laws can come into play with a CPL and I am not messing around with that in any way shape or form. I dont know how that law would come into play while carring openly if you have the CPL. I dont pretend to know all the laws on open carry or concealed. The concealed laws are still changing as im sure open carry will change also. So for now I will carry my pistol concealed period.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree with the way the laws are kind of messed up and hard to understand. . The CPL classes are all taught different. I OC pretty much all the time. Never had an officer or CO say anything to me negative about it. If you are just open carrying, not anything more/less, you can not be charged with brandishing.

FYI definition of brandishing..

bran·dish (brndsh) KEY 

TRANSITIVE VERB:
bran·dished, bran·dish·ing, bran·dish·es
To wave or flourish (a weapon, for example) menacingly.
To display ostentatiously. See Synonyms at flourish.

ostentatiously is the same as flourish.

Unless you are waving the gun around, or touching it and talking in a threatening manner, you cannot be charged with brandishing.

I am not trying to say that you SHOULD OC, just that you can without worrying about getting in trouble. .


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree that CPL classes are taught differently. I have had 3 classes now and yes all different. Branishing can be a very touchy subject. We were told that just opening your shirt or coat to show someone that you have a pistol can be considered branishing. Its again a very touchy subject.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Except for that fact that he states it must be concealed. . . There is NO law stating that the pistol MUST be concealed. .


I agree with you on that point.

The topic here though is carrying while bow hunting, the answer is you must have a CPL or be an LEO to carry while bow hunting.



Moose57 said:


> I talked to a CO when I first got my CPL asking about carrying during Deer Hunting season. That CO came unglued and told me if he caught me with a loaded pistol in my truck during Deer Hunting Season he would arrest me! I wish I would have got that COs name! I called at the time then John McBain the Jackson County Prosecuting Attorney. Mr McBain told me that the CO was wrong in what he told me. Mr McBain said it would take some time to clear up all the laws with the new CPL. I never dreamed lawmakers would still be working on these and other issues still today...


When the CPL law first came into effect that is how it was applied and it wasn't until the DNR (in Law Divisions desire to do things right) requested an informal attorney general opinion was it applied to how it is today. If you did a search on this site you could find the application before and after as the topic was discussed on this site.

So this thread is a rehash of a topic that has been beat to death many years ago where the same answers still apply today as they did before.


Here is just one but there are a bunch more.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91792&highlight=concealed


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Boehr, 
Thanks for your input on this. I have only been a member on here for a year or so. Back when I first got my CPL no one knew much of anything to questions I and others had. Trying to find answers to your questions back then was like pulling teeth. I did not mean to hijack this thread or beat it up anymore than it has been.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Where does your CPL state that you HAVE to carry concealed? it doesn't. . . .because it is not a requirement/law. . .
> 
> If you do NOT have a CPL, it has to be in plain view. . not in plain view(concealing it) would be illegal without a CPL. . .
> 
> ...


You are exactly right.

If your are taught in your CPL class that you HAVE TO conceal, they were wrong. It does not say that anywhere in the law. Your shirt blowing back and revealing your firearm IS NOT brandishing. Brandishing is "to display in a threatening manner". Being bad at concealed carry is not illegal.

To many opinions and not enough sticking to what the law says going on.







Moose57 said:


> I talked to a CO when I first got my CPL


Thats your problem right there. Stop asking cops questions about law and your confusion will go away.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Big_Jim said:


> You are exactly right.
> 
> If your are taught in your CPL class that you HAVE TO conceal, they were wrong. It does not say that anywhere in the law. Your shirt blowing back and revealing your firearm IS NOT brandishing. Brandishing is "to display in a threatening manner". Being bad at concealed carry is not illegal.
> 
> To many opinions and not enough sticking to what the law says going on.


True, although, if you pull your shirt back to show someone(potential attacker) that you have a gun, there lies where it could/could not be brandishing.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> True, although, if you pull your shirt back to show someone(potential attacker) that you have a gun, there lies where it could/could not be brandishing.


Yes, but that is very different than having the wind catch your shirt and someone catches a glimpse of your pistol. Two different things. 

Never show your pistol, never fire a warning shot, never tell someone you have a gun and all of the other stupid things I've heard.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I know it. . just throwing it in for reference. . 

Back on topic, if you are bow hunting, and legally carrying a pistol. Even with a small game license, it is illegal to use that gun to even attempt to take an animal when NOT being used in self defense. .


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Big Jim,
Thats a very good point! (Stop asking cops questions)  But I will have alot more questions at the next CPL class!


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Where does your CPL state that you HAVE to carry concealed? it doesn't. . . .because it is not a requirement/law. . .
> 
> If you do NOT have a CPL, it has to be in plain view. . not in plain view(comcealing it) would be illegal without a CPL. . .
> 
> ...


 
Not to further the debate, but let me touch on something for those that DONT KNOW, yes it is true that one does not need a cpl to OPEN CARRY in MI, while doing so(if you do not have a cpl) DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE GET INTO YOUR/A VEHICHILE as soon as you do its concidered concealed and at the very least you would get a ticket or wost case go to jail.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Rasher said:


> Not to further the debate, but let me touch on something for those that DONT KNOW, yes it is true that one does not need a cpl to OPEN CARRY in MI, while doing so(if you do not have a cpl) DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE GET INTO YOUR/A VEHICHILE as soon as you do its concidered concealed and at the very least you would get a ticket or wost case go to jail.


You are 100% right Rasher.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Moose57 said:


> Big Jim,
> Thats a very good point! (Stop asking cops questions)  But I will have alot more questions at the next CPL class!


If you have your CPL,why would you be taking more CPL class's?And yes,that is a very good point,an LEO is not the person I would be going to with questions of law.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

If you need help with understanding the CPL laws, go to migunowners.org and spend your timing reading about it there. Some of those guys were the ones that helped write the laws and still spend a lot of time in Lansing getting improvements to gun rights in Michigan.

"When all else fails, read the directions (laws)."




Moose57 said:


> Big Jim,
> Thats a very good point! (Stop asking cops questions)  But I will have alot more questions at the next CPL class!


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Concealed Pistols Licenses are for just that, a gun that is concealed. As soon as you wear it in plain view, IT IS NOT CONCEALED! Therefore, during archery season (which bans open carry) you must possess a Concealed Pistol License and carry the concealed pistol accordingly.

If you're concerned about the time it takes you to draw your weapon on the dark walk out, you may want to consider your method of carry. Try putting it in your unzipped fanny pack, or a shoulder rig inside your top.

Also, look into the legalities of open carry after dark. Since you're not allowed to take game or have a knocked arrow after dark, are you allowed to walk with pistol in hand or open carry? Let me know if you find out. There are quite a few packs of coyotes running around the state land I hunt!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Henrik for President said:


> Concealed Pistols Licenses are for just that, a gun that is concealed. As soon as you wear it in plain view, IT IS NOT CONCEALED! Therefore, during archery season (which bans open carry) you must possess a Concealed Pistol License and carry the concealed pistol accordingly.
> 
> If you're concerned about the time it takes you to draw your weapon on the dark walk out, you may want to consider your method of carry. Try putting it in your unzipped fanny pack, or a shoulder rig inside your top.
> 
> Also, look into the legalities of open carry after dark. Since you're not allowed to take game or have a knocked arrow after dark, are you allowed to walk with pistol in hand or open carry? Let me know if you find out. There are quite a few packs of coyotes running around the state land I hunt!


Archery season Open carry is not banned if you have a CPL. . . the CPL just ALLOWS you to be able to carry concealed.

Not sure if you meant it is banned without a CPL, or just banned in general. 

Open carry does not become illegal after dark. If you are using it to hunt with, then it would follow the hunting laws and hours. . If just carrying it openly without a CPL for protection, while say grouse hunting, it would still be legal to carry it after dark, just not "attempt to take game" with after dark. .


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Snareman,
To answer your question I had to take the original class to get my CPL. I have since then had to re-new the CPL twice. I enjoy attending the classes to listen to the lawyers, see how the class is taught and student questions. Every class has been different in the way it was taught and in the way you qualified on the range.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

You do know a renewal class is not "required" to renew your CPL?




Moose57 said:


> Snareman,
> To answer your question I had to take the original class to get my CPL. I have since then had to re-new the CPL twice. I enjoy attending the classes to listen to the lawyers, see how the class is taught and student questions. Every class has been different in the way it was taught and in the way you qualified on the range.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, Tallbear I do know that.  Again I just enjoy taking the classes. I have taken alot of classes in my life (not just CPL) No one is ever too old to learn.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Being one of the "old guys", I totally agree.




Moose57 said:


> No one is ever too old to learn.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I am one of the old guys too...


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Its really not that confusing you must have a cpl and carry it concealed if you want a firearm with you while hunting deer during the archery only deer season.


----------



## karl (Oct 21, 2009)

After OAG No 7123 was released, 2004 PA 129 and 130 were enacted into law, effective June 3, 2004. These acts amended MCL 324.504, 324.43510, and 324.43516. Under MCL 324.504(3) as amended, the Department of Natural Resources "shall not promulgate or enforce a rule that prohibits an individual who is licensed or exempt from licensure under 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.421 to 28.435, from carrying a pistol in compliance with that act, whether concealed or otherwise, on property under the control of the department." MCL 324.43510(2) as amended provides: "This act or a rule promulgated or order issued by the department or the commission under this act shall not be construed to prohibit a person from transporting a pistol or carrying a loaded pistol, whether concealed or not" if certain specified circumstances apply. MCL 324.43516 as amended specifies that its provisions are subject to MCL 324.43510. Accordingly, OAG No 7123 has been superseded by subsequent legislation.



That's the law. It's pretty clear. If you have a CPL you can carry a loaded pistol "whether concealed or not". All the opinions in the world don't mean a hoot, the law does.


----------

